# double blind = διπλά τυφλή (μελέτη)



## kapa18 (Jan 18, 2010)

Από ιατρικό κείμενο:

12-week, double-blind, randomised, flexible-dose, superiority trial to assess the efficacy and safety of XXX.

XXX = ονομασία φαρμάκου.

Το θέμα μου είναι ότι τα πολλά χιτς τα έχει το "διπλή τυφλή", αλλά το "διπλά τυφλή" (με λιγότερα χιτς) είναι λογικότερο κατά τη γνώμη μου:

(Wikipedia) Double-blind describes an especially stringent way of conducting an experiment, usually on human subjects, in an attempt to eliminate subjective bias on the part of both experimental subjects and the experimenters. In most cases, double-blind experiments are held to achieve a higher standard of scientific rigor.
In a double-blind experiment, neither the individuals nor the researchers know who belongs to the control group and the experimental group. 

Τι λέτε;


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 18, 2010)

Το δεύτερο: διπλά τυφλή.


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2010)

Έχεις δίκιο, κατ, αλλά είναι σαν το _Επέστρεφε_.

http://el.wiktionary.org/wiki/διπλό_τυφλό_τεστ

Μπορείς πάντως να στηριχτείς σε κείμενα σαν αυτά — αν δεν έχει αντίρρηση ο πελάτης.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 18, 2010)

Πιο λογικό το _διπλά τυφλή_, αλλά και τα δύο λίγο χάλια μου φαίνονται και όταν τα διαβάζω το μυαλό μου πάει στο _δυο φορές τυφλή_ δηλαδή _θεόστραβη_ . Το έχω συναντήση και διπλή-τυφλή (με παύλα) που πάλι χάλια μου ακούγεται. Θα έπρεπε μάλλον να φτιαχτεί μια άλλη λέξη όπως ας πούμε διπλότυφλη.


----------



## tuna (Jan 18, 2010)

how about _εκατέρωθεν τυφλή_;


----------



## Chr_09gre (Jan 19, 2010)

Ο καθιερωμένος όρος σε όλες τις ιατρικές κλπ μελέτες είναι 'διπλά τυφλή'. Έτσι το μεταφράζω κι εγώ πάντα.


----------



## kapa18 (Jan 19, 2010)

Σας ευχαριστώ!


----------



## sarant (Jan 20, 2010)

Να επαναφέρω το ερώτημα ή να κάνω καινούργιο για το blinding των δοκιμών; Πώς το αποδίδουμε; Τυφλότητα/τύφλωση δεν το βρήκα πουθενά, αλλά υπάρχει κάποιο ουσιαστικό ή κάνουμε τρίπλα όταν έχουμε φρασεις όπως inadequate blinding exaggerates the benefits of the treatment studied;

Βρήκα όμως τυφλοποίηση, οπότε ίσως να είναι αυτή η απάντηση.


----------



## kapa18 (Jan 20, 2010)

Την τυφλοποίηση συνάντησα κι εγώ όταν έψαχνα το double blind.


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Αντιγράφω από απόφαση του Ε.Ο.Φ. (http://www.sfee.gr/files/45441(300804).pdf):
*Τυφλοποίηση (blinding)*
Μια διαδικασία κατά την οποία ένα ή περισσότερα από τα μέρη που συμμετέχουν στη μελέτη αγνοούν την καθορισθείσα αγωγή. Η απλή τυφλή μελέτη αναφέρεται στο γεγονός ότι στο(α) άτομο(α) στο(α) οποίο(α) διεξάγεται η μελέτη αγνοεί(ούν) την αγωγή ενώ κατά τη διπλή τυφλή μελέτη το(α) άτομο(α) στο(α) οποίο(α) διεξάγεται η μελέτη, ο(οι) ερευνητής(ές), ο υπεύθυνος παρακολούθησης και, σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις, ο(οι) αναλυτής(ές) δεδομένων αγνοούν την καθορισθείσα αγωγή. Όσον αφορά ένα υπό έρευνα φαρμακευτικό προϊόν, η τυφλοποίηση (blinding) σημαίνει την σκόπιμη απόκρυψη της ταυτότητας του προϊόντος σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες του χορηγού. Η *διαδικασία άρσης της τυφλοποίησης (unblinding) *σημαίνει την αποκάλυψη της ταυτότητας των προϊόντων που είχαν αποκρύβει.​Αναπαράγει το κλισέ «διπλή τυφλή», δεν αποτολμά την «αποτυφλοποίηση» (εδώ, υπάρχει όμως παρακάτω) και κάνει αυτό το άχαρο παιχνίδι με τα _στο(α) άτομο(α) στο(α) οποίο(α) _κ.λπ.


----------



## sarant (Jan 20, 2010)

Συνονόματε, αυτό είναι νέο ρεκόρ καραμπόλας με εκτροχιασμένα τρένα (αν και βάζει παρενθέσεις, αντί για κάθετες που, όσο και να πεις, δίνουν πιο χαρακτηριστική την εικόνα του εκτροχιασμού). 

Και σας ρωτώ, οφτοπικίζοντας ή έστω διακλαδώνοντας, για δεύτερη φορά την ίδια μέρα και στο ίδιο νήμα: θα του έπεφτε η μύτη αν έβαζε παντού πληθυντικό;


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2010)

sarant said:


> θα του έπεφτε η μύτη αν έβαζε παντού πληθυντικό;


Θα μπορούσε να είναι χειρότερο, ωστόσο. Αντί για *ο(οι) ερευνητής(ές)*, να είχε 
*ο/η(οι) ερευνητής(ές)/-τρια(τριες)*. :)


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2010)

sarant said:


> Συνονόματε, αυτό είναι νέο ρεκόρ καραμπόλας με εκτροχιασμένα τρένα (αν και βάζει παρενθέσεις, αντί για κάθετες που, όσο και να πεις, δίνουν πιο χαρακτηριστική την εικόνα του εκτροχιασμού).
> 
> Και σας ρωτώ, οφτοπικίζοντας ή έστω διακλαδώνοντας, για δεύτερη φορά την ίδια μέρα και στο ίδιο νήμα: θα του έπεφτε η μύτη αν έβαζε παντού πληθυντικό;


 
Άσε που τέτοιες δοκιμές δεν γίνονται σε ένα άτομο, απ' ό,τι ξέρω, οπότε ο ενικός είναι εντελώς περιττός, τουλάχιστον εδώ: _στο(α) άτομο(α) στο(α) οποίο(α) διεξάγεται η μελέτη αγνοεί(ούν) την αγωγή. _


----------



## Zazula (Jan 20, 2010)

nickel said:


> Θα μπορούσε να είναι χειρότερο, ωστόσο. Αντί για *ο(οι) ερευνητής(ές)*, να είχε *ο/η(οι) ερευνητής(ές)/-τρια(τριες)*. :)


Επειδή πρέπει να καλυφθεί και το ενδεχόμενο να έχουμε μίγμα φύλων, το ορθό είναι:

*ο ερευνητής / η ερευνήτρια / οι ερευνητές / οι ερευνήτριες / ο ερευνητής και η ερευνήτρια / οι ερευνητές και η ερευνήτρια / ο ερευνητής και οι ερευνήτριες / οι ερευνητές και οι ερευνήτριες*

Βέβαια, και η ανωτέρω διάταξη πάσχει, διότι θεωρείται σεξιστικό να μπαίνει μπροστά ένα συγκεκριμένο γένος. Οπότε θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν επιλογές και για τα δύο γένη να έχουν την πρώτη θέση στους συνδυασμούς:

*ο ερευνητής / η ερευνήτρια / οι ερευνητές / οι ερευνήτριες / ο ερευνητής και η ερευνήτρια / η ερευνήτρια και ο ερευνητής / οι ερευνητές και η ερευνήτρια / η ερευνήτρια και οι ερευνητές / ο ερευνητής και οι ερευνήτριες / οι ερευνήτριες και ο ερευνητής / οι ερευνητές και οι ερευνήτριες / οι ερευνήτριες και οι ερευνητές*

Αλλά και πάλι, γιατί να γίνεται μνεία πρώτα τού αρσενικού και κατόπιν του θηλυκού; Αν έχουμε στοιχειωδώς ανοιχτό μυαλό, θα εφαρμόσουμε κι εδώ τον σοφό κανόνα που η γλώσσα μας ακολούθησε δημιουργώντας λέξεις όπως _εγγόνι_, _ανίψι_, _προγόνι_, _βαφτιστήρι_:

*το ερευνήτι / τα ερευνήτια*


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2010)

Και παρακάτω το αναλύτι / τα αναλύτια ή μήπως αναλυτύρι / αναλυτύρια; 
Με τέτοια κείμενα, στο τέλος θα τυφλωθούμε!


----------



## bpbp (Sep 15, 2022)

Και το πράγμα περιπλέκεται όταν συναντάς τους όρους blinding και masking στην ίδια πρόταση. Δείτε κι εδώ: "Some authors prefer “masking” to “blinding,” although the meaning of either term in a clinical trial may not be readily apparent to nonnative English speakers. Further, some authors use the terms interchangeably, others insist that only masking be used, and still others insist that only blinding be used. In addition, masking is sometimes used to describe how treatments are made indistinguishable, whereas blinding usually indicates which groups are unaware of treatment.".


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2022)

Βλέπω ότι έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί οι όροι _απόκρυψη_ ή _αποκρυπτοποίηση_ για το masking.

Π.χ.


http://www.consort-statement.org/Media/Default/Downloads/Translations/Greek_gr/Greek%20CONSORT%20Explanation%20and%20Elaboration.pdf



Ενδιαφέρον και αυτό:


https://pergamos.lib.uoa.gr/uoa/dl/frontend/file/lib/default/data/2776172/theFile


----------



## bpbp (Sep 15, 2022)

Εδώ (η πρώτη αναφορά που αναφέρει ο @nickel): Τυφλοποίηση (αποκρυπτοποίηση) = Εάν οι συμμετέχοντες, οι προμηθευτές φροντίδας και εκείνοι που αξιολογούν τις εκβάσεις τυφλοποιήθηκαν στην ταξινόμηση σε ομάδες | " Ο όρος «αποκρυπτοποίηση», παρά τυφλοποίηση, χρησιμοποιείται μερικές φορές, για να αποφευχθεί η σύγχυση με την ιατρική κατάσταση έλλειψης της όρασης. Εν τούτοις, η «τυφλοποίηση» υπό τη μεθοδολογική έννοιά της φαίνεται να γίνεται κατανοητή παγκόσμια και είναι αποδεκτή για την καταγραφή κλινικών δοκιμών."


----------



## daeman (Nov 1, 2022)




----------

